# 05.05 Tour Brex und Sayntal



## deerk (27. April 2005)

Hi Leute , 

wie siehts aus wer wäre dabei ?

startzeit grob so 12.00 uhr rum wir sind da offen für alles so zeit mässig

so locker paar schöne singletrails fahren wo wir dann auch beim thema sind  
wäre schön wenn uns die einer zeigen würde am 10.04 hatte ich (wir) leider keine zeit 



bis dahin 

Greetz
D .


----------



## >Helge< (27. April 2005)

Tja, klappt dann leider wieder nicht!

Ich muss am Freitag arbeiten!  


...aber  wie sieht´s denn am 07.05. aus, man könnte ja evtl. mit mehreren Leuten von Koblenz aus eine Tour nach Boppard zur Eröffnung der neuen Strecke machen.
An´s fahren  braucht man da bestimmt nicht zu denken, da ist bestimmt die Hölle los, aber zum anschauen wär´s ja auch o.k.!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeeCougan (27. April 2005)

Hi,

wenn der 05.05 nen Freitag ist könnte ich euch ab 14:30 ein paar Strecken zeigen. Gibt nur ein Problem. Ich muß bergauf ab und zu (Öfter)  
schieben, weil ich mein Rad nicht uphilltauglich machen will.

Gruß

Mario


----------



## deerk (27. April 2005)

nee das ist der donnerstag is ja feiertag (christi himmelfahrt) oder?

so die uphill raketen sind wir auch nicht 


@helius  schade aber irgetwann bekommen wir das bestimmt mal hin 

boppard wäre auch noch was muss wir mal gucken 
also der park macht auf jeden fall am 07.05 auf ???


ride on
D.


----------



## >Helge< (27. April 2005)

Auf der Homepage der Jungs steht bis jetzt zumindest mal nichts gegenteiliges!
Ich denke so kurzfristig kann der Termin auch nicht mehr verschoben werden, schließlich soll es ja eine offizielle Eröffnungsfeier geben!

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich das mit Donnerstag evtl. doch irgendwie managen kann! 
Falls es auch etwas später ginge könnte ich evtl. früher Schluss machen und direkt von der Arbeit aus kommen....muss ich mal mit Kollegen absprechen!

Also....schau´n wir mal!


----------



## deerk (27. April 2005)

hmmm soviel dazu hab gerade ne mail vom dave bekommen 

hier die mail :

Hallo Biker,

es geht um die Eröffnung der Freeridestrecke in Boppard am Rhein, nahe
Koblenz. Wie in den Magazin zu lesen war, sollte sie am 07.05. im Rahmen
einer Eröffnungsveranstaltung offiziell zum Befahren freigegeben werden. Von
behördlicher Seite wurde die Strecke diese Woche jedoch nicht abgenommen,
woran sich bis zum 07.05. auch nicht mehr ändern wird!
Daher bitte ich Dich diese Nachricht an Deine Bike-Kumpels weiterzuleiten,
damit sie sich schnell verbreitet und am 07.05. nur eine möglichst kleine
Horde frustrierter Biker vor einer abgesperrten Strecke steht. ;-)


schade

Greetz
D.


----------



## Flo17 (28. April 2005)

Hi,

könnte euch die Trails zeigen allerdings gehts bei mir nur vormittags. Wenn ihr also was früher könntet wär ich dabei.

Gruss Flo


----------



## deerk (28. April 2005)

Hi,

ab wieviel uhr könntest du denn ?

Greetz
D.


----------



## Flo17 (28. April 2005)

Hi,

denke ich könnte so gegen 10:00 Uhr, alternativ wäre wenns bei euch ginge das ganze auf den Samstag zu schieben da hatte ich mir für die WK-Eröffnung freigenommen. Das ganze würde sich auch anbieten weil am Donnerstag mit erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen in der Brex zu rechnen ist. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## >Helge< (28. April 2005)

Also Donnerstag klappt bei mir jetzt definitiv nicht!


----------



## LeeCougan (28. April 2005)

Hi,

stimmt ja der 5.5 is ja frei. Na dann hätte ich theoretisch auch schon früher Zeit, sprich 12:00 Uhr. Sagt einfach Bescheid was Ihr vor habt!!!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (28. April 2005)

von wo aus wollt ihr den los und wisst ihr schon was genaueres
ich mein ich bin nicht gerade ne rakete also aber ich kan ja mal versuchen an euch dran zu bleiben  

greetz aus Koblenz

Martin


----------



## >Helge< (28. April 2005)

Falls ihr das auf Samstag verschieben könnt hätte ich auch Zeit!

Und wenn ihr euch am Donnerstag schon am Vormittag trefft wäre es wahrscheinlich auch möglich!
Ich muss erst um 13:30 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein und könnte evtl. etwas später anfangen!
....fahr´ich halt von der Brex direkt auf die Arbeit!


----------



## >Helge< (28. April 2005)

Wie sieht´s denn überhaupt mit diesem Samstag aus?


----------



## LeeCougan (29. April 2005)

Helius schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s denn überhaupt mit diesem Samstag aus?



Hi Helge,

wenn Du Lust hast können wir gerne nee Runde fahren. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## >Helge< (29. April 2005)

...immer gerne! 

Uhrzeit? ...so gegen 14°°/ 14³°  Uhr am Friedhof !?!

@ Single Trail: Interesse Dich anzuschliessen ?

Ich hoffe wegen nächster Woche tut sich hier noch etwas !?!

Bis dann,


----------



## >Helge< (29. April 2005)

Hi Mario,

bin noch kurzfristig auf eine Grillparty eingeladen worden und deswgen wäre es mir lieber das Ganze auf 13³°/ 14°° Uhr zu verschieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (29. April 2005)

also wegen dem 05.05 

@flo17 meinst das mit den wanderer gibt ein problem ? hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht  aber wir können auch nur donnerschdach  

und von der zeit her können paar von uns auch erst um12.00 uhr !


wo trifft man sich denn am besten? 


Greetz
D.


----------



## >Helge< (30. April 2005)

Na ja, schade! Das klappt bei mir dann nicht!

...mit den Wanderern:

Immer freundlich und Rücksicht nehmen, dann klappt´s meist auch trotzdem!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## deerk (30. April 2005)

@helius

sach doch mal ein datum wo du 100% kannst 
(bei uns is halt leider immer nur sonntag oder feiertags drin )
muss doch irgetwie zu schaffen sein das wir mal alle zusammen fahren

Greetz
D.


----------



## LeeCougan (30. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Helge: Sorry, das mit heute fahren war dann ja wohl keiner, hab das eben erst gelesen. Am besten das nächste Mal kurz durchklingeln. Würd das jetzt auch nicht mehr schaffen, da ich grad noch ein paar Dinge für die Arbeit erledige.  

@Deerk und alle anderen:
Wie siehts den jetzt mit dem 05.05 aus? Mit den Wanderern wirds bestimmt nicht so schlimm werden. Müßen wir halt ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen. Treffen würd man sich am besten am Schloß in Sayn!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## deerk (30. April 2005)

hi ho...


okay dann sagen wir 12.00 uhr am schloss äähhmm wie kommen wir denn da hin ? 


Greetz
D.


----------



## Single-Trail (30. April 2005)

wo isn das schlo? sayn??ß


----------



## Flo17 (3. Mai 2005)

Hi, war ein paar Tage unterwegs und konnte deswegen nicht antworten.

Also das Schloss in Sayn ist recht leicht zu finden, wenn ihr von der A48 aus kommt nehmt ihr die Abfahrt Bendorf, folgt der B42 Richtung Bonn nächste Ausfahrt ist Bendorf, ab der Abfahrt ist das Schloss schon ausgeschildert. Gib aber troztdem noch ne kurze Beschreibung, an der Ausfahrt links halten in den folgenden Kreisel nicht reinfahren sondern rechts halten durch den nächsten Kreisel geradeaus durch, dann im dritten Kreisel (ARAL-Tankstelle) die zweite Ausfahrt nehmen und immer geradeaus, nach 1,5 km kommt ne Ampel dort rechts abbiegen dann noch 500m geradeaus und ihr seit am Ziel.

Brex ist an dem besagten Tag schon ein beliebtes Wanderziel.

Bei mir ist es am Donnerstag eh schwierig, wenn muss ich vormittags fahren könnte dann aber um zwölf am Schloss sein und euch für ne Stunde was zeigen, was nicht gerade viel Zeit ist. Sofern ihr alle über drei Kettenblätter verfügt schaffen wir so 1-2 Trails.

Mein Alternativvorschlag wäre das ganze auf Sonntag den 15.05.04 zu verschieben, da hab ih den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Gruss Flo


----------



## LeeCougan (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

nee Anfahrtsbeschreibung habt Ihr ja bekommen. 
Kann euch halt auch ein paar Strecken zeigen, allerdings dauert es bei mir länger, weil wie gesagt, bei mir ist größtenteils bergauf schieben angesagt. 
Sorry  

Gruß
Mario


----------



## >Helge< (3. Mai 2005)

...also ich versuche es auch irgendwie da zu sein!
Wenn ich allerdings nicht um Punkt zwölf auftauche braucht ihr auch nicht auf mich zu warten!

Falls es nicht klappt viel Spaß!


----------



## deerk (4. Mai 2005)

hi ho ...

noch mal ne kleine zeitänderung ..sorry is bei uns immer bisschen drama   

also 10.30 uhr startklar am schloß  @flo17
passt dir ja dann auch besser oder?

@leegougan kannst du da auch schon oder gibt es dann ne möglichkeit das du dann zu uns "stösst" 

ach ja wie siehts mim wetter aus    wenn es voll am sauen is lassen wir es sein würd ich  sagen ... aber vorhersage soll ja trocken werden ...

Greetz
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (4. Mai 2005)

Ich könnte  :kotz: !

Jetzt hätte ich doch Zeit und Lust mit euch zu fahren und jetzt ist meine ver......       Hayes Bremse schon wieder im Eimer   !

Einer der hinteren Kolben ist kaputt und lässt sich für den Belagswechsel nicht mehr zurückdrücken!   

....meine Hayes nervt mich nur an, ständig ist etwas !

Vom Feiertagszuschlag wird wohl doch eine Louise FR her müssen, da ist Entlüften etc. meiner Meinung nach auch wesentlicher einfacher; muss der neue Rahmen halt noch etwas warten.

Ich hoffe ich krieg´s noch irgendwie hin...


----------



## Flo17 (4. Mai 2005)

So bei mir siehts gut aus für morgen früh, bin dann um 10:30 Uhr in Sayn am Schloss. Wettervorhersage ist auch nicht schlecht also steht ner schönen Tour nix im Weg.

@Helius Ja Hayes ist wirklich so ein Problem meine spinnt auch immer mal rum, hoffe du bekommst das bis morgen hin.

Gruss Flo


----------



## LeeCougan (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

10:30 Uhr is mir zwar ein wenig knapp (bin bei der Freundin), aber sollte schon irgendwie hinzukriegen sein. Falls ich später dran bin, in welcher Folge wollt Ihr welche Trails abfahren?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## deerk (4. Mai 2005)

hi...

ja das darsft du mich nicht fragen weiss ja nicht wo es her geht  
flo17 macht den guide  

wir können ja noch ein paar min warten ...

meine handy nr 0170/2618745  rufst du einfach an wenns später wird bei dir 


dann bis morgen ....

Greetz
D.


----------

